# News Posting Guidelines



## ship (Oct 11, 2004)

Posts about news should be about news of interest to the stage or general times such as something important internationally that just happened. 

It should never be about a specific person short of it being an announcement about them such as in the case of a nationally known lighting designer's death or serious injury of a well known drummer. 

It most specifically should not be about someone getting arrested in their off time and away from the stage. Theft of gear from a stage for instance when the person is caught can mention a person was caught but until they are found guilty, not mention their name. In general no slander especially with what they do in their private life should be in the news posting. Most specifically, someone caught shop lifting at a local store and mentioning their name has no bearing upon news or the stage.

I am sure anyone reading this would not like their name posted here in reference to something they have done in their private life. That said we should respect others - member or not.


----------

